# need help with burnt out 'cube lights



## TankGirl (May 14, 2010)

Hey all, so, i had the 10,000 k white light burn out in my 8 g biocube, had a weird garlicky type smell coming from the fan area.. i know the fans are notoriously crappy, and it's usually pretty loud.. replaced the bulb, and the same flickery short happened... anyone had a similar thing happen to their 'cubes??


----------

